# DonD, roadmaster cwc supreme chainguard!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 12, 2022)

Up for grabs is this chrome cwc chainguard, used on the deluxe models and tankless models I believe 39-40. It connects to the rear axle. Front has all it's brackets! It once had black paint on it protected it, in inside the guard still has black paint, but it will come off with goof off! Pm me with any question please not on this listing!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 13, 2022)

$100


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2022)

$125


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2022)

No deal


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2022)

No deal !


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2022)

$135


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2022)

No deal!


----------

